# Fawns



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Not hunting them...haha. But I put my stand up lastnight, and when i was out there putting it up i saw a doe and 2 fawns. The fawns were so small and still had spots. Does anyone take the does yet? I was hoping for a buck, but will settle for a doe my second weekend out. Are the fawns old enough to make it on their own? Thanks for replies.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i would say they would be.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i just did some reading, fawns are weaned after about 2 months.

mark


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dogdigger, if fawns are weaned after two months, which means born in June weaned in August, explain why the majority of adult does harvested are considered wet does, or are producing milk?

Just curious were you got your reading!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

jsut because the doe are still producing milk and the fawns may drink it from time to time they are no longer dependent on it which is what the questions was refering to.

mark


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I wanted to take a doe on sunday morning but there was a fawn following her, and it was tiny, really tiny, so i passed. Any guess why they're so small at this time _this _year? Maybe the hot weather this summer? If memory serves me right they weren't close to this small at this time last year. With 3 xtra doe tags i'd like to get started. I did however find a single doe in a different area, and set up a stand. I should be eating backtraps by weekend. Mmm...Backstraps


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

digger, that statement I will agree with. They can survive and are not dependant on the mothers milk after the first few months of birth. But a mammal will quit lactating if the offspring is no longer nursing.

A cow will dry up pretty quick once the calf is taken away! The difference is in terminology weaned vs. not dependent!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

weaned 
A adjective 
1 weaned

freed of dependence on something especially (for mammals) mother's milk;

Not to be an *** but read the definition of weaned.

mark


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Im all ready for my bow hunt outing next weekend, and can barely sleep at night thinking of it. I wanted to ask how long you will sit in your stand? Last year i got up in the stand at 5 AM and didnt get down until i shot my buck at about 7PM. So I was up there all day, and maybe it wasnt necessary? or was it? Is it safe to jump in the stand at about 5AM till noon, and then head back up after lunch?? Do the deer really move during the day? Maybe they will in my case, I am sitting above a small drinking hole, with sunflower and corn totally surrounding this grove of trees and water. Let me know what you think?


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

hello


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i used to spend all day in my stand, jsut because i enjoyed it. if i have to go in the morning, i wait till about 10. the first 3 and last 3 hours of light seem to have the most activity for me. but this will vary depending on where in the deers travel route u are sitting. you dont have to stay all day in the stand, but i did kill a nice buck a few years back at 2pm so what do i know.

mark


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Over christmas break last year i did the before sunrise till a couple hours later, then a couple hours before sunset would go back out. I couldn't figure out what time the deer were moving for about a week. Then i discovered that the deer were out feeding at high noon almost right on the dot. How did i find this...

So there i was, driving to check something out at mid-day when i see a _herd_ of deer under my stand! (my stand can be seen from a county road near my parents' house) Looked at the clock in my truck in it was like 12:03 or something. Went out the next day about 11 and different things set me back, and i'm walking to my stand, and they're all there just looking at me. That was the _only_ time they went out to feed! It snowed a couple times so the tracks didn't lie. So there you go.

Another thing. I've never regretted spending a whole day in a deer stand, but i have milling around the house and watching junk tv.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Is it safe to jump in the stand at about 5AM till noon, and then head back up after lunch?? Do the deer really move during the day? Maybe they will in my case, I am sitting above a small drinking hole, with sunflower and corn totally surrounding this grove of trees and water. Let me know what you think?


In my opinion, for the most part it's safe, it sounds like a really good setup. As long as you're not walking through their primary bedding area during the lunch thing, it shouldn't matter. If it's hot out though they might be wanting that water at any time so to answer your question "Do the deer really move during the day?" They do, but if you can't walk to and from your stand at noon when can you? You could always bump a deer at anytime but at that time of day your odds are probably the most in your favor as they're ever going to be.


----------

